# help me !(entitybean + sql server)



## aptechtang (1. Sep 2004)

javax.ejb.FinderException: Problem in findByOrderInfo while preparing or executing statement: 'weblogic.jdbc.rmi.SerialPreparedStatement@6f6435':
java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][SQLServer 2000 Driver for JDBC]ResultSet cannot re-read row data for column 1.
java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][SQLServer 2000 Driver for JDBC]ResultSet cannot re-read row data for column 1.
at com.microsoft.jdbc.base.BaseExceptions.createException(Unknown Source)
at com.microsoft.jdbc.base.BaseExceptions.getException(Unknown Source)
at com.microsoft.jdbc.base.BaseResultSet.validateColumnIndex(Unknown Source)
at com.microsoft.jdbc.base.BaseResultSet.getString(Unknown Source)
at weblogic.jdbc.jts.ResultSet.getString(ResultSet.java:84)
at weblogic.jdbc.rmi.internal.ResultSetImpl.getString(ResultSetImpl.java:178)
at weblogic.jdbc.rmi.internal.ResultSetStraightReader.getString(ResultSetStraightReader.java:37)
at weblogic.jdbc.rmi.SerialResultSet.getString(SerialResultSet.java:128)

at smisweb.spareejb.SpaOrderBean_ymq0q2__WebLogic_CMP_RDBMS.__WL_loadGro
up0FromRS(SpaOrderBean_ymq0q2__WebLogic_CMP_RDBMS.java:2374)
at smisweb.spareejb.SpaOrderBean_ymq0q2__WebLogic_CMP_RDBMS.ejbFindByOrderInfo(SpaOrderBean_ymq0q2__WebLogic_CMP_RDBMS.java:1768)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
at weblogic.ejb20.cmp.rdbms.RDBMSPersistenceManager.scalarFinder(RDBMSPersistenceManager.java:234)
at weblogic.ejb20.manager.BaseEntityManager.scalarFinder(BaseEntityManager.java:585)
at weblogic.ejb20.manager.BaseEntityManager.localScalarFinder(BaseEntityManager.java:535)
at weblogic.ejb20.internal.EntityEJBLocalHome.finder(EntityEJBLocalHome.java:472)
at smisweb.spareejb.SpaOrderBean_ymq0q2_LocalHomeImpl.findByOrderInfo(SpaOrderBean_ymq0q2_LocalHomeImpl.java:193)
at smisweb.spareejb.OrderBean.findOrder(OrderBean.java:688)
at smisweb.spareejb.OrderBean.updateOrder(OrderBean.java:300)
at smisweb.spareejb.OrderBean_19io1a_EOImpl.updateOrder(OrderBean_19io1a_EOImpl.java:406)
at smisweb.spareejb.OrderBean_19io1a_EOImpl_WLSkel.invoke(Unknown Source)
at weblogic.rmi.internal.ServerRequest.sendReceive(ServerRequest.java:157)
at weblogic.rmi.internal.BasicRemoteRef.invoke(BasicRemoteRef.java:127)
at smisweb.spareejb.OrderBean_19io1a_EOImpl_WLStub.updateOrder(Unknown Source)
at jsp_servlet._spare.__jspordupdated._jspService(__jspordupdated.java:241)
at weblogic.servlet.jsp.JspBase.service(JspBase.java:27)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.ServletStubImpl$ServletInvocationAction.run(ServletStubImpl.java:945)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.ServletStubImpl.invokeServlet(ServletStubImpl.java:332)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.ServletStubImpl.invokeServlet(ServletStubImpl.java:376)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.ServletStubImpl.invokeServlet(ServletStubImpl.java:242)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.WebAppServletContext$ServletInvocationAction.run(WebAppServletContext.java:5363)
at weblogic.security.service.SecurityServiceManager.runAs(SecurityServiceManager.java:721)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.WebAppServletContext.invokeServlet(WebAppServletContext.java:3043)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.ServletRequestImpl.execute(ServletRequestImpl.java:2466)
at weblogic.kernel.ExecuteThread.execute(ExecuteThread.java:152)
at weblogic.kernel.ExecuteThread.run(ExecuteThread.java:133)

at smisweb.spareejb.SpaOrderBean_ymq0q2__WebLogic_CMP_RDBMS.ejbFindByOrderInfo(SpaOrderBean_ymq0q2__WebLogic_CMP_RDBMS.java:1791)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
at weblogic.ejb20.cmp.rdbms.RDBMSPersistenceManager.scalarFinder(RDBMSPersistenceManager.java:234)
at weblogic.ejb20.manager.BaseEntityManager.scalarFinder(BaseEntityManager.java:585)
at weblogic.ejb20.manager.BaseEntityManager.localScalarFinder(BaseEntityManager.java:535)
at weblogic.ejb20.internal.EntityEJBLocalHome.finder(EntityEJBLocalHome.java:472)
at smisweb.spareejb.SpaOrderBean_ymq0q2_LocalHomeImpl.findByOrderInfo(SpaOrderBean_ymq0q2_LocalHomeImpl.java:193)
at smisweb.spareejb.OrderBean.findOrder(OrderBean.java:688)
at smisweb.spareejb.OrderBean.updateOrder(OrderBean.java:300)
at smisweb.spareejb.OrderBean_19io1a_EOImpl.updateOrder(OrderBean_19io1a_EOImpl.java:406)
at smisweb.spareejb.OrderBean_19io1a_EOImpl_WLSkel.invoke(Unknown Source)
at weblogic.rmi.internal.ServerRequest.sendReceive(ServerRequest.java:157)
at weblogic.rmi.internal.BasicRemoteRef.invoke(BasicRemoteRef.java:127)
at smisweb.spareejb.OrderBean_19io1a_EOImpl_WLStub.updateOrder(Unknown Source)
at jsp_servlet._spare.__jspordupdated._jspService(__jspordupdated.java:241)
at weblogic.servlet.jsp.JspBase.service(JspBase.java:27)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.ServletStubImpl$ServletInvocationAction.run(ServletStubImpl.java:945)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.ServletStubImpl.invokeServlet(ServletStubImpl.java:332)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.ServletStubImpl.invokeServlet(ServletStubImpl.java:376)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.ServletStubImpl.invokeServlet(ServletStubImpl.java:242)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.WebAppServletContext$ServletInvocationAction.run(WebAppServletContext.java:5363)
at weblogic.security.service.SecurityServiceManager.runAs(SecurityServiceManager.java:721)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.WebAppServletContext.invokeServlet(WebAppServletContext.java:3043)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.ServletRequestImpl.execute(ServletRequestImpl.java:2466)
at weblogic.kernel.ExecuteThread.execute(ExecuteThread.java:152)
at weblogic.kernel.ExecuteThread.run(ExecuteThread.java:133)


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Sep 2004)

Bitte keine Doppelpostings (s. 2. Boardregel)!

@JDBC-Mods:
Thread bitte schließen.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Sep 2004)

Ah, der andere Thread wurde bereits gelöscht.

@aptechtang:
Wie sollen wir Dir weiterhelfen, wenn Du nur einen StackTrace postest?


----------

